# My first skull this year....



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, this year I decided to try my hand at the latex/cotton version of corpsing and figured I should start with something small.....a skull it is...

Here's a few in progress pics, and then the finished version....














































I am very pleased with how he turned out..... Started off as a $7 plastic skull from SPIRIT...


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! That a great result! Good job!

What did you put in the nose and eye socket?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I like the way you extended the jaw, looks excellent. What did you use to do that with?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, I think your ready for the whole body corpsing.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

That's very impressive!!!!! pat yourself on the back. that's absolutely spot on


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job although I think he could use a kleenex..... LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful corpsing job! I like how you left a few spots with bone showing through on top of the skull.


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!

I'm pretty proud of it for sure.

To answer some questions.... the eye socket and nose area are filled with the latex "maggots"/Rot that I rolled off of my fingers and hands during the latexing portion of this project.

For the jaw, I just propped it open and did the latex/cotton stuff...when it all dried the jaw stays open. 

Full size corpse is already under way and I'm using a mixture of latex/cotton and tissue...

really liking the results so far.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice! That came out great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, the results are stunning! Really nice work. I love that piece.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent job! Love the maggots in the nose and eye socket!
ghastly!:zombie:


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

where did you find this particular skull? love that you made that eyeball work. very impressed with the whole re-creation


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

The skull was $7.99 at and the eyeball came from a bag of eyeballs for $5.99 all from SPIRIT Halloween.

Thanks guys, I am very happy that you all like it!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nicely done! I'll have to try the latex and cotton version now. I've only done the Skullandbone version.

This is really nice work


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is cool! The maggots are the perfect touch. Great looking skull!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice! and I bet quite a few folks will get the brick in mouth reference.


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

Allen H said:


> Nice! and I bet quite a few folks will get the brick in mouth reference.


hahahaha, wasn't sure if ANYONE would pick up on that....lol


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I have to say, I think you got this down. The skull looks great.


----------

